# Eq, test e, deca cycle question



## Bnm (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the cycle I'm on now and wanted to get some feedback from the mire experienced. I know things effect people differently but some advice on dosages would be great.

6'1
235 lbs
35 yrs old
Very clean diet

Test e 600mg/wk
Eq 400mg/wk
Deca 300mg/wk
Looking to add some sustainable size/strength
Proper pct planned
My main question is, do the dosages look right or would it be adviceable to up the eq or even deca? I have read so much and of course many say different things on dosages. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## G3 (Mar 13, 2011)

A lot of people here are going to tell you to run, at least, 600 mg/wk EQ. I'm not sure about the Deca. My next cycle looks something like yours at 500 mg/wk Test C - 750 mg/wk EQ and 50 mg/EOD NPP.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 13, 2011)

What kind of training and AAS experience do you have (if any)??




/V


----------



## G3 (Mar 13, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> What kind of training and AAS experience do you have (if any)??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My bad, Victor. I should have asked that first.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 13, 2011)

G3 said:


> My bad, Victor. I should have asked that first.



All good bro, the OP did not follow the forums guidelines when it comes to seeking advice http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/26651-please-read-rules.html.

He should have stated how long he has been training and how long he has been using (if at all).



/V


----------



## Bnm (Mar 13, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> What kind of training and AAS experience do you have (if any)??
> 
> I've done cycles off and during college and up until now. So 10+ years on cycles and working out. Hope that gives you an idea Victor. I look forward to your recommendations!! Thanks again


----------



## Bnm (Mar 13, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> All good bro, the OP did not follow the forums guidelines when it comes to seeking advice http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/26651-please-read-rules.html.
> 
> He should have stated how long he has been training and how long he has been using (if at all).
> 
> ...


----------



## cutright (Mar 13, 2011)

Those doses look ok to me... How many weeks are you running each compound for?


----------



## Bnm (Mar 13, 2011)

cutright said:


> Those doses look ok to me... How many weeks are you running each compound for?



I am prepared to run at least 16 weeks of eq and deca and 20 wks of the test e. I'm looking for advice from more experienced guys, since this is the first I've run both deca and eq. Thanks for any and all advice!!


----------



## rippedunit (Mar 13, 2011)

the only thing i would change would to bump your test up to 800 a week. other than that  it looks ok, you should get some good gains as long as everything else is in check.


----------



## GMO (Mar 13, 2011)

Bnm said:


> This is the cycle I'm on now and wanted to get some feedback from the mire experienced. I know things effect people differently but some advice on dosages would be great.
> 
> 6'1
> 235 lbs
> ...



Those dosages will work and you will get results, but they are not ideal for 235lbs.  Your Deca IMO should be at 400, your EQ at 600, and I would bump your test to 750-800mg, especially with all of the cycles you already have under your belt.


----------



## Bnm (Mar 14, 2011)

GMO said:


> Those dosages will work and you will get results, but they are not ideal for 235lbs.  Your Deca IMO should be at 400, your EQ at 600, and I would bump your test to 750-800mg, especially with all of the cycles you already have under your belt.



Thanks for the advice! I have run these before, not just at the same time though and needed people who have used this stack before


----------



## Bnm (Mar 14, 2011)

rippedunit said:


> the only thing i would change would to bump your test up to 800 a week. other than that  it looks ok, you should get some good gains as long as everything else is in check.



Thanks! I was considering that, but wanted to see what you guys thought.. Thanks pal


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2011)

GMO said:


> Those dosages will work and you will get results, but they are not ideal for 235lbs. Your Deca IMO should be at 400, your EQ at 600, and I would bump your test to 750-800mg, especially with all of the cycles you already have under your belt.


 
Bump the test every 4 weeks, starting at GMO's recommendations.


----------



## Bnm (Mar 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Bump the test every 4 weeks, starting at GMO's recommendations.



Thanks pal! I appreciate all the feedback and will up my dosages.


----------



## BigBird (Mar 14, 2011)

GMO said:


> Those dosages will work and you will get results, but they are not ideal for 235lbs. Your Deca IMO should be at 400, your EQ at 600, and I would bump your test to 750-800mg, especially with all of the cycles you already have under your belt.


 
This ^^ is on point.


----------

